# Caledonia, MI - 2009 Chevrolet 2500HD



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

For Sale

2009 Chevrolet 2500HD

-101,000 miles
-6.0 Gas
-Flatbed
-Single rear wheel
-Integrated brake controller
-Fisher XLS
-Ebling version rear hitch
-Custom Plow Controls
-ShoMe LED lightbar with integrated rear lights

*$14,500.00* or your BEST offer.
Located in Grand Rapids,MI




















































Unit was in service when pics were taken, Apologize for mess. Trying to get leaf cleanups done.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

$14,000.00 or your BEST offer.​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Vehicle is SOLD. Thank you.


----------

